# Is 6mg of Xanax a day asking too much?



## fresca00 (Apr 20, 2006)

Right now I'm on 2mg of Xanax a day. That's enough to get me through my 4 hour shift at work without having a nervous breakdown. I begin college in several days (7.5 hours a day). 

I really feel that I'm going to need 6mg of Xanax to make it throughout the day. I'm afraid my doctor won't prescribe it to me. Is 6mg a day over doing it?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

No, but if you ask your doctor for 6mg of Xanax chances are he'll take the 2mg away from you.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

with most docs, asking for 6 daily is like waving a red rag in front of a bull

some do take 6 a day, but IMO that is too much of a good thing, you do need to learn new coping and relaxing skills
take a small dose and carry a few tablets with you, disolving 1 under the tongue as and only if needed for fast help
dont allow yourself to run out of xanax, stress to doc that its essential to keep you at college for the time being


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

How long have you been on 2 mg?


----------



## fresca00 (Apr 20, 2006)

I've been on 2mg for about 7 months.
I've been taking xanax for about two years.

I've had anxiety problems since I can remember. I had the potential to be an A+ student in high school but it was impossible for me to focus on work while my brain is going crazy. I nearly drop out of school because the severity of my anxiety was so bad. There is no coping for me. Not yet.

That was all before I knew what my condition was and begin medication.

Still, without proper medication I know I won't be able to succeed in college.
I really don't want this doctor to gamble with a phase that may determine the rest of my life.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arthur56 said:


> some do take 6 a day, but IMO that is too much of a good thing


Some of us don't have any real choice. I take about 7 or 8 mg a day on average. My prescription is for 10 mg daily. I ended up on this huge dose because my symptoms are extremely severe and have failed to respond to any class of drugs other than benzos.

Even loaded with a very large benzo dose, I'm still too disabled to work or function in most social situations, spending most of my time hiding out at home away from the world.


----------



## fresca00 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm the same way. Basically, I'm paralyzed in public when I haven't popped the pill. It's not too much of a good thing, it's something I need to function properly.

I know my doctor will see it as too much of a good thing (me asking him to raise my dosage) but with me being 'out' so much it's something I need.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll use my 53-year-old brother as an example. He takes 4 mg of Ativan daily (equal to 2 mg of Xanax). He has OCD and GAD (no SA at all).

He finds the 4 mg of Ativan to be inadequate, but his doc doesn't want to give him more. So what does he do, you ask. Well, he finds himself an alternative calming drug that's sold OTC: alcohol. He's a big fan of rum, gin, and whiskey. I don't think he ever goes a day without multiple drinks. He'd rather have more benzos than booze, but forcing folks to drink is apparently the current concept of good medical practice.


----------



## fresca00 (Apr 20, 2006)

I can relate. I took up smoking because the nicotine buzz would kill my anxiety for several minutes.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

you could always just take 3 or 2 2mg pills?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ask for valium, it should last you through your school day.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't know if I'd straight out ask for that much Xanax...I would ask if you could take a longer acting benzo (there is a time released Xanax that works ok). Or like Noca said, maybe valium, or Klonopin. 
I know Xanax works really well, and some people do need high doses, but keep in mind what will happen when your body adjusts to the 6 mg. dose. Then you need to keep going higher.


----------

